# Run smells



## ace313 (Jul 1, 2017)

Any ideas for keeping the run area outside of my coop from getting smelly? Can I spread lime? Or will that hurt the birds or the eggs?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We turn the dirt, scoop the poop, add fresh dirt and sand 2x a year and till in garden lime


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine free range except in rain and snow so they are always out so the run doesnt get that bad


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine free range because the pen would get wet and muddy so the chickens got wet and muddy.If I had thought about sand,I would have tried that.You could scoop poop like a litter box and water would drain.I've never used lime but I've been thinking about throwing lime in the "nursery".I had geese in it last and boy do they poop.I know you get agricultural lime,though.Maybe someone else will post about it and we both can learn.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What does the lime do break down the poop?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I use sand in the winter when the chickens are mainly locked in the run and I just rake out the poop


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not sure but it causes it to bio-degrade faster than it would on it's own.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The lime just takes the smell away , we till it in the run and till new dirt so its all mixed up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just spread the lime on top and let the bird feet work it in. The only lime that burns is quick lime and is used to make cement. Lime is actually calcium (carbonate?)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We till it in with the new sand/soil only cause bill likes to use his tiller on everything lol.. me i just toss it on and would let the chickens mix it but he likes to use his gardening tools lol


----------



## mommyzhere (Jun 16, 2016)

I use deep litter method in my henhouse, and if it gets a little stinky I sprinkle Manna Pro coop freshener down before I turn the bedding.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think sweet PDZ is good. I do use lime.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Garden lime works great in runs to remove smell and is safe to use.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Mine free range because the pen would get wet and muddy so the chickens got wet and muddy.If I had thought about sand,I would have tried that


I use sand in my run. I have an 8 inch wide rake that I use to scrape whatever isn't sand up. I use a piece of hardware cloth as a sieve to get the excess sand out of the way and just toss the bad stuff. Keeps the amount down quite a bit. I add sand as needed and keep it evenly distributed- the chickens kick it into piles in the corners.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use sand in my pens as well. Chickens dont mind.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This year im putting sand in instead of dirt.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

mommyzhere said:


> I sprinkle Manna Pro coop freshener down before I turn the bedding.


Haven't tried Manna Pro. In the coop, I have linoleum over the wood floor- I think the wood will last longer if it is covered, just my OCD working overtime. I sprinkle StallDry on the bottom to absorb any liquid, then put in fresh shavings. Top that with healthy sprinkles of DE on the roosts and the shavings- also in the nesting boxes. Then, sprinkle Spruce the Coop- smells nice and I think the hens enjoy the dried flowers.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Smell? What smell?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Manna Pro's coop fresh is overpriced PDZ essentially .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

oldhen2345 said:


> Haven't tried Manna Pro. In the coop, I have linoleum over the wood floor- I think the wood will last longer if it is covered, just my OCD working overtime. I sprinkle StallDry on the bottom to absorb any liquid, then put in fresh shavings. Top that with healthy sprinkles of DE on the roosts and the shavings- also in the nesting boxes. Then, sprinkle Spruce the Coop- smells nice and I think the hens enjoy the dried flowers.


Spruce the coop? Do you buy it?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I saw the price on the spruce the coop here at the local tsc and it was expensive


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They sell this automatic sprayer usually used for flies but you can get pleasant smells as well for the coop. It sprays every 15 minutes. In the run, well chicken poop smells. You may want to look at something that is used connected to a hose to spray . 

I usually just rake out the run and lime.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 13, 2018)

We move our run and coop once a week or so. We are actually using them to clear out the ground for a no-till garden! We will be adding more chickens as time goes on, so I love the sand idea for permanent runs! What type of sand do you all use? Play sand? How deep?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Krystal said:


> We move our run and coop once a week or so. We are actually using them to clear out the ground for a no-till garden! We will be adding more chickens as time goes on, so I love the sand idea for permanent runs! What type of sand do you all use? Play sand? How deep?


Welcome to the forum Krystal.
Sand is the way to go for chicken pens. Sand quickly absorbs water and dries out quicker than dirt/mud, it doesnt wash away. It also deters parasites and is easier to scoop poop. However over time, rain will pound the sand into the soil requiring replacement. This includes sand that is scooped up along with poop. Replacing sand depends on how much rain you get. Due to all the rain we had last summer, I hauled in sand 3 times. The 4 years prior, it was only once per year.
Keeping everything as dry as possible is very important in chicken keeping.

Here where I live, one cubic yard costs $25. My large pen and small pen takes 2 cubic yards total. I have a long bed truck and it can hold 2 cubic yards of sand (dry.) If the sand is wet from rain, only 1 cubic yard at a time. The total measurements for my pens are 25'x25'. I keep the sand at 6" or more in depth above the soil.

I buy the sand at a landscape dealer about 4 miles down road. They also sell top soil, mulches, different sizes of rocks etc.
I was going to get a dump truck load of sand from them last year, but delivery was cost prohibitive $$$.
You may find sand at nurseries also, not sure though.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Spruce the coop? Do you buy


Yes ma'am I buy it from Amazon. Wonderful smell- a little pricy so a little goes a long way


----------

